# 

## artem2005

!    .    6%,  .  ,   2018      2019?

----------


## .

1  2019 .

----------


## artem2005

,     - ?  ?

----------


## .

03.07.2016 N 290- * .  27.11.2017*

----------


## artem2005

.

----------

????

----------


## C

,          ..  ,       ..
   15%
1.  -   1,    -  ?      ?   -  , , ?        ?
2.     - " 1 ". ..   ,   ..
  ?

----------

> ,          ..  ,       ..
>    15%
> 1.  -   1,    -  ?      ?   -  , , ?        ?
> 2.     - " 1 ". ..   ,   ..
>   ?


    " ".      .           ...         .    ?    -    ?
   -

----------


## :)

> 03.07.2016 N 290- * .  27.11.2017*


        -        ...      ,    -             ?    ...???

----------

,   ,     " "      -   01.07.2019.

----------


## .

> -        ...


 ,    ?    ,    .
   -   ,  .

----------


## :)

,    ,        ,           100% .  ,       .       -  , --  ,-   ...    ...

----------


## .

**,   -?    ,    .
   ,    ,       -.

----------


## ZHANNET

.      - .      01.07.19    ,   -1,   ,         ,  ,    ,     ,      , -    .
         ,   ,     ,       /    , .     -    ,   ,      01.07.18   . ,        ,       , ?,     . -   ? 
      .   ?
      ,  ,     ,    -    ""     ,   ,      ?   " "?      ,     ?     -   ,  ,   ? 
  : -  ,      ,     ,    ,       ,          -?
   ,    ,      ,       ,    -   ?
,   ,  , , ,    .

----------


## Nataliya_S

..        (     )   ,         1.07.2018?

----------


## .

> (     )   ,         1.07.2018?


 




> ,     ,

----------


## Nataliya_S

*.*,   .

----------


## ZHANNET

.                      ,    -         ,          ,   ,    ,   -  ?        - ,     ,   ""  " "                ,       ?

----------


## .

> 


        ,    ,

----------


## ZHANNET

,          ,  -         ?

----------


## .

> 


.

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,       .

----------


## ZHANNET

.     .
*    28.06.2018
28.06.2018

-:  ,        

,         :

-   (,   );

-   (   );

-  .

     .

:     15.06.2018 N 03-01-15/41171, N 03-01-15/41174*

 ,     -     ,            ?   ,       -        01.07.2019,       . , ,   -,       ,    -  ,   ,    ?

----------


## ABell

> .      - .      01.07.19    ,   -1,   ,         ,  ,    ,     ,      , -    .
>          ,   ,     ,       /    , .     -    ,   ,      01.07.18   . ,        ,       , ?,     . -   ? 
>       .   ?
>       ,  ,     ,    -    ""     ,   ,      ?   " "?      ,     ?     -   ,  ,   ? 
>   : -  ,      ,     ,    ,       ,          -?
>    ,    ,      ,       ,    -   ?
> ,   ,  , , ,    .


    (   ),         .

----------


## ZHANNET

23,   ,         ,    01.07.2019.

----------


## Nataliya_S

,         .     ?      ,       ,  ,     ,      .

----------


## ABell

,   .  **     .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   .    2019          ,          ,                ......  ,  ,     ,            .    , , ,   ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## ZHANNET

,   .  ,     .   2019  ,   !!!

----------


## ZHANNET

19  2018 . N 03-01-15/75368

      ,      ,  21.09.2018     -   .
    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -       " ( -   N 54-) - ,    -  ( - ),                 ,   ,    N 54-.
  9  2   N 54-             ()  ,             .
 ,              ,      ,   .
            ,     ,      -  .


..
19.10.2018

  ,     ???

----------


## ABell

1    .   .    .

----------


## ZHANNET

?  ?

----------


## ABell

1    .

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,        ,     ,    ,     ,   ,      ,    - ,      2018 , ,  -  ,    .

----------


## Nataliya_S

*ZHANNET*,    2018              .  .  ,      .   . 
                ,       ,         -     Screenshot_20190310-005120_1.jpg

----------


## ZHANNET

,       ,     ?

----------

!
,      ?
   pay Travel,    -   ?

----------

> ,       ,     ?


 !
,      ?
   pay Travel,    -   ?

----------

> *ZHANNET*,    2018              .  .  ,      .   . 
>                 ,       ,         -     Screenshot_20190310-005120_1.jpg


         ,   ,

----------


## Nataliya_S

**,       .   .,

----------


## id27773031

,  ! , ,    europa-realtymail.ru.   !

----------


## ABell

> 1    .


     .     (. ).   !

----------


## .

> (. ).   !

----------


## ABell

> 


   .

----------


## .

.    ?

----------


## ABell

> .    ?


.    ,   ...

----------


## id2371265

.  ,     ,         1  2019?

----------


## ABell

.

----------

> .  ,     ,         1  2019?


    1  2021

     :

   ;  ;    .

 ,    ,

----------


## sunlife

> .    ,   ...


        79?
79
     ,  ** 
  :
-   ,    *    , ,*        ,  * ,    ,  * 
   :
-

----------


## ABell

.

----------

